# Tecumseh Muffler



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Friends -- I've just found what I think is a 1965 Ariens 10M6D snowblower with a H60-75003E engine. I say I think because the engine tag is gone, and I've been able to narrow down the year and engine based upon Scott's Ariens site. This engine has the round muffler, which looks to be part #32401. 

I can't seem to find this type of muffler, even under this part number Anyone got a suggestion, as it does need a new muffler.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Actually after thinking about this, I'm guessing I can use any round muffler the same size, and get some threaded pipe at the hardware store to extend it pst the heater box. Duh....

Looks like to thread the pipe into the block, I'll have to remove the carb....which will give me a chance to rebuild it anyway....


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the one your looking for...part #29633:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151559850671 

Not mine, I'm not the seller, don't know the seller. They are all over eBay.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Ray -- those prices on ebay are quite reasonable. A Question....If I can find a similar sized/shaped muffler in a local store, I won't need to wait to get this machine out of my garage....so having said that...any idea whether a similar sized muffler will work just like the 29633?

If not, then I'm I'm OK with waiting for another week....I want to make sure the flow/restriction is close to the original...


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure any of those similar mufflers with a 3/4 inch pipe thread will work just fine for you. I was always big on the original NOS stuff myself, but I'm sure they all perform about the same.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's a picture of the muffler and box....leading me to believe this should take the round muffler, versus the square muffler that is later models..


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

some pics of 1960's to 70's models some have the round muffler
and others the square type.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah gsnod, your heater box would indicate the round muffler for sure.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree -- round muffler. Now all I've got to do is find a 3/4 lock nut. I know I can order one on-line, but will look around at the local vendors. Perhaps Boston lawnmower tomorrow. 

Muffler should be here later this week.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Go to the electrical dept in your local home store and get a lock nut for 3/4 conduit. Same principal, mine has been like that for 3 years now, never came loose yet.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Ray -- went to the home store today and got the lock washer. Now just waiting for the muffler to appear.


----------

